# Need help identifying this popular work (possibly Vivaldi)



## Vivaldio (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey guys, this is not really classical (I don't think), it sounded more like baroque music when I heard it today on hold during a phone-call, and I have heard it many times before over the years and I think it's by Vivaldi, but I don't know the name of it! I think it's time I finally get to know the name of it!

I did a small recording of myself just humming a small portion of it (5 secs) , and I think someone maybe able to recognise it and tell me what it is and by whom!

**A word of warning, I can't sing or hum in tune, and you may become tone-deaf for life after hearing me imitate it, especially since I heard it a few hours ago and I may have put my own touch on it 

Thanks!


__
https://soundcloud.com/user90934598%2Fmy-recording-1


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Vivaldio and welcome, 
Sorry I can't be of help as the clip seems a bit short for me anyway. You have a good voice though


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I think those kinds of melodies were quite common in trumpet concertos - try this one for example (it's not the same, but similar):






Also, you may be thinking of Handel's Royal Fireworks:


----------

